
For quick coronavirus testing, Israel turns to a clever algorithm - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/21/health/fast-coronavirus-testing-israel.html
======
bookofjoe
>Efficient high-throughput SARS-CoV-2 testing to detect asymptomatic carriers

[https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/early/2020/08/20/sci...](https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/early/2020/08/20/sciadv.abc5961)

